# Logingeschützte Website mit mehreren Accs auslesen



## Lorneagle (21. Jun 2004)

Hi miteinander

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein kleines Tool geschrieben um den Inhalt einer logingeschützen Website auszulesen. Das ganze funktioniert wunderbar, allerdings dauert das ganze etwas zu lange (12 Stunden). 

Um den Vorgang zu beschleunigen dachte ich mir könnte ich mit mehreren Threads, jeweils mit verschiedenen Accounts Teile der site auslesen.
Das würde auch ganz toll klappen wenn sich die SESSIONID s der Accounts nicht gegenseitig überschreiben würden, so dass im Endeffekt nur 1 Account ausließt.



Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mich auf einer Website mit verschiedenen Accounts gleichzeitig einloggen kann, ohne das ich Probleme mit der Session bekomme?


Danke schonmal
Gruß
Lorneagle


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jun 2004)

hm, wenn ich deine frage richtig verstehe würde ich das ganze ungefähr so machen..



```
class Account(){
    private int session_id;
    private String username;
    private String passwort;
    public Account(int session_id, String username, String password){
        this.session_id = session_id;
        this.username = username;
        this.password = password;
    }    
    public int getSessionId(){ return session_id; }
    public String getUser(){  return username; }
    public String getPassword(){  return password; }
}

class Steuerung(){
    private Account[] acc;
    public Steuerung(){
    acc = new Account[anzahl];
    int anzahl = //Anzahl der Accounts
    for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++){
        acc[i] = new Account(<session id>...);
    }
    Thread[] thr = new Thread[anzahl]
    for(...){
        thr = new Thread();
        thr.start();
    }

    } 
}
```

Dann greifst du in der run methode eben auf jeden aktuellen Account zu und liest aus was du brauchst..


----------



## meez (21. Jun 2004)

Oder du nimmst den Http-Client von Apache...


----------



## Dante (24. Jun 2004)

Das hört sich ja fast nach Browsergame-Cheaten an


----------

